# First Columbus Cabelas visit



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I was in the area and stopped in there this morning.

Maybe it is just because I am used to their Dundee store but this store was pretty underwhelming.

Better than nothing I guess


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

That's what I thought; underwhelming and crowded, a terrible combination...


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Have to agree with Lundy, not at all impressed with the store. Really not impressed with the fishing department. Buckeye outdoors seems to have a much larger fishing selection. Seems to be an awful lot of space dedicated to clothing that has nothing to do with fishing or hunting/shooting.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> That's what I thought; underwhelming and crowded, a terrible combination...


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Skunkedagain said:


> Have to agree with Lundy, not at all impressed with the store. Really not impressed with the fishing department. Buckeye outdoors seems to have a much larger fishing selection. Seems to be an awful lot of space dedicated to clothing that has nothing to do with fishing or hunting/shooting.


Their top 3 Competitors (in no particular order): The Sportsman's Guide, Inc. Bass Pro, Inc. and Orvis. ALL sell lots of clothing. The Cabelas business model going forward is that of the 80K sq ft store. Look for many more to pop up all over the country maybe another one in Ohio. This location has nothing to do with the type of shopper, hunter, fisherman, clothes buyer there are in Ohio - it's just a successful business plan they believe in. 
I cannot believe there has been this much whining posted about this store. The data and numbers on this store have been out there way before it even was built so why you all act shocked and surprised is amazing. I think they should have included Kleenex and No More Tears Shampoo in their inventory for all of you complainers.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

fishwendel2 said:


> This location has nothing to do with the type of shopper, hunter, fisherman, clothes buyer there are in Ohio - it's just a successful business plan they believe in.
> I cannot believe there has been this much whining posted about this store.



Seems like you DO know why, after all you wrote it. The rest of your reply was excluded as it was superfalous anyway.


Mr. A


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe I should have said I am not surprised by the lack of knowledge or research members should have done on the store before they headed there to shop. By the way it's superfluous


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> They was probably right next to the tampons.
> 
> Larry The Cable Guy That's funny - YouTube


Nice! That's pretty funny


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I made trip #2 there this morning.Tried finding some turkey frier oil filters for a buddy,none to be found. Ammo,majority of the main calibers gone. 50 grain .224 bullets,none. No primers. Not much in brass except for some odd calibers, I pretty much expected those results of bullets and ammo.They said they put signs in front of the building to alert the status of ammo,but I'm 1 hr away so that doesn't help us out of towners.

I was trying to find the laserlyte bore sighter.None to be found.

So just like trip #1, trip #2 will result in another purchase from their main website.

The main reason I swung that way was to hit Vances for the 1st time,but they are closed on mondays. Parking lot full of cars,but doors were locked.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

They probably do sell Kleenex, no more tears, and tampons. No reason to stock the shelves with hunting/fishing gear. Do you work there fishwendel?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

fishwendel2 said:


> Maybe I should have said I am not surprised by the lack of knowledge or research members should have done on the store before they headed there to shop. By the way it's superfluous


Yes, it was.

Mr. A


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishwendel2 said:


> Maybe I should have said I am not surprised by the lack of knowledge or research members should have done on the store before they headed there to shop. By the way it's superfluous


There was no lack of knowledge on my part at all. I have known for a long time that it would be one of the smaller stores. Way before it was announced to the media.

I supply valves for the fish tank life support systems in many of the Cabelas stores.

I am in many Cabelas stores around the country on a very regular basis.

ALL I was saying is that for what I want and enjoy in a Cabelas store there was little there to offer. If they had 80,000 sq ft of fishing and hunting that would be great but they don't.

Today I looked for a new Loomis spinning rod and they had maybe 8 and none of the model I wanted. I looked for a new ram mount for my fishfinder and again, just a few and not the model I was looking for. Replacement bunk carpet, nope, any good fishing specials that I was interested in, nope.

I did purchase a new front tie down for my boat so the trip wasn't a total waste, but I didn't make a special trip to visit the store, I was very close for business today.

Do you take a personal interest for some reason in the fact that I was underwhelmed with my visit?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

It is just a store fellas.....maybe some of ya need a job to get ur mind off fishing..... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree that the store its not as large and fancy as done of the other stores, but the service I received was top notch! I will trade the fancy smancy for to notch service any day... So what their ammo and done other things are low, they will learn the spending trends and stock the store adequately in due time.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Easy fellas... I just expressed my opinion like all others on here. I was not directing it your way Lundy, I just find humor in all of the posts about the store. Some people have opinions on crossbow hunters and flyfisherman...I have them on people who don't do their own due diligence on something then point fingers or make excuses. Not saying that's the case here...and no I do not work there. I could not handle the pay cut ha-ha


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

When you copy and paste someones post then say they should sell kleenex and No more tears for all the complainers. That IS directed at someone. I knew this store was only going to be roughly 1/3 the size of the Dundee store. But you would think that the items that were lacking would be the non- hunting and fishing items. "Worlds greatest outfitter" is not supposed to mean that they sell the most clothing "outfits". Supposed to mean that they sell the most gear for hunting/fishing.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

IMO people sharing their opinions is a very good thing. I guarentee as large a company as cabelas is, they do extensive research and surveys to see what their customers think and want. If I am not mistaking this is the first or one of the first 80,000 sq. ft stores, so if they see and hear nothing but negative feedback maybe it will influence their future decision making. Maybe they will say we better go 100,000 sq. ft for the smaller stores instead of 80. But if no one shares their opinions, their is nothing to take into consideration except the bottom line.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I was in the store for the first time this evening. Parking lot was half empty. Personally I think it is a great fit for its location. Being that its 2 hrs from larger stores it wouldn't have made fiscal sense to built one that large so close. With the being said, the do have a tad too much clothes but overall I feel they catered pretty well to the MAJORITY of the customers is this area. Obviously they could carry a little more of this or that but overall it's not too bad. Unfortunately until all the preppers quit freaking out about ammo, it's not going to be easy to get. On the plus side, they had TONS of 30rd AR mags if you needed any!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Based on my research, I suspected it would suck; I went there a couple of weeks ago and was able to confirm, after careful scientific observation, that it did, in fact, suck. 

_(Various qualitative methods of analysis were utilized in this study.) _


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i agree with lundy here..the store WAS a little "underwhelming"...espacially for a store that calls itself "americas foremost outfitters"..just was not that much fishing tackle..of the two hours i spent in the fishing section..i saw nothing in the way of northland tackle..and they make some great jigheads,baits and other stuff


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

avantifishski said:


> It is just a store fellas.....maybe some of ya need a job to get ur mind off fishing.....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I don't need a job to take my mind off fishing. I worked almost 40 years to ENJOY my retirement, which includes lots of fishing.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I also agree with Lundy in that the store was "underwhelming"... I did talk to one of the employees the day I was there and he told me they may be changing things depending on the feed back they get. I told him I was disappointed to say the least, and he told me I wasn't the first to tell them that. I'll wait and see if they do change things to more suite this area of the country and the type of fishing that is mostly done in the area. Then I'll make my final decision about the store. If you want fancy clothes they have lots there. Maybe they should reduce the clothes and increase the actual fishing/boat/hunting items. Just saying *******


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was just at the Dundee store not too long ago.
So I'm kind of putting off a visit to the new Columbus store 
until things calm down a bit and the shakedown cruise is over.
I'm sure the store will adapt, being the world's foremost outfitter


----------



## youngbuckohio (Mar 4, 2009)

Could be worse! There was one thing I really liked in that store and that was the bargain cave that had some really good deals in there! Not that I was going to buy anything with the 2 hour wait to check out though. I beleive I will like others wait to go back up there (Which is an hour drive for me.) and really get a feel for the store after it calms down and the initial hype is gone!

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Based on my research, I suspected it would suck; I went there a couple of weeks ago and was able to confirm, after careful scientific observation, that it did, in fact, suck.
> 
> _(Various qualitative methods of analysis were utilized in this study.) _


What level of suck are you talking here Bill Nye the Science Guy?? Theres quite a bit of variance in level suckyness. I think it could be better(more fishing and boating stuff, odds and ends, gadgets, less clothes) but that hasn't stopped me from going there a few times now and walking out with some things I actually needed.. Including a big honkin machete.. Where else around here can you buy a big honkin machete?? The guys at the counter checking out with the biscuit mix was kinda funny.. Haha. One had a biscuit kit and the other had a variety pack of meat snacks. 

So on my scale of suck, its way above say Maijer or Walmart, Dicks sucks way worse in my opinion for outdoors and fishing stuff. Bout the only thing better around here is Buckeye Outdoors but I've never been there cause it's too far from Columbus and therefore sucks. The mom and pops and Internets are all I need for lures and line it seems.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> What level of suck are you talking here Bill Nye the Science Guy?? Theres quite a bit of variance in level suckyness. I think it could be better(more fishing and boating stuff, odds and ends, gadgets, less clothes) but that hasn't stopped me from going there a few times now and walking out with some things I actually needed.. Including a big honkin machete.. Where else around here can you buy a big honkin machete?? The guys at the counter checking out with the biscuit mix was kinda funny.. Haha. One had a biscuit kit and the other had a variety pack of meat snacks.
> 
> So on my scale of suck, its way above say Maijer or Walmart, Dicks sucks way worse in my opinion for outdoors and fishing stuff. Bout the only thing better around here is Buckeye Outdoors but I've never been there cause it's too far from Columbus and therefore sucks. The mom and pops and Internets are all I need for lures and line it seems.


I do need a machete. I wonder if Metroparks would get upset if I bushwacked my way back to the Darby...


----------



## Jjju187 (Jan 28, 2011)

The two times I have been there I have received very poor customer service. Gentleman at the gun counter acted like he had something better to do than show me a firearm I was very interested in buying. He was very rude and pretty much lost the sale with his attitude alone(had cash in my pocket). Then I was talking to a gentleman in the fishing department about a st croix legend extreme rod and he informed me that it was ugly and overpriced? Had no actual knowledge about the rod or the design and tried to push me toward a 120$ rod that weighed twice as much that he continually insisted was better? But to be fair I did get very good service in the archery section, props to the gentleman who stopped what he was doing to actual help me and tell me some good information I did not already know. The store does have too much apparel but the fact is that's where the money's at (you can't mark a gun up 75% but they do that all day on apparel) considering it is only 30 min from my house I'm sure ill be back when I can't find what I need anywhere else locally, but hopefully they get rid of a few of the bad seeds and get more knowledgable employees like the gentleman from the archery dept who are actually there to help people.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with how fast they ship to store if you order online? This is possibly an advantage that we are all underrating. Say, if on a Tuesday, you were planning a weekend trip and wanted to order some specific tackle and knew you could get it by Friday? I assume the deal is no shipping cost, but you pay the sales tax. The free shipping is negated by gas cost to drive to the store, so that is a wash. 

If you can get anything in their catalog delivered in a few days, that will be nice.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Usually it takes them about three days to get the item to my house when I order online. So, I cant see it taking any longer to ship to store. To me, it would be worth just having the item shipped to my front door. Long way to Gemni from Lancaster area.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> Does anyone have any experience with how fast they ship to store if you order online? This is possibly an advantage that we are all underrating. Say, if on a Tuesday, you were planning a weekend trip and wanted to order some specific tackle and knew you could get it by Friday? I assume the deal is no shipping cost, but you pay the sales tax. The free shipping is negated by gas cost to drive to the store, so that is a wash.
> 
> If you can get anything in their catalog delivered in a few days, that will be nice.


When I bought my baitcaster it was 2 or 3 days quicker shipping it to my house than the store. Shipping was free too.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"walking out with some things I actually needed.. Including a big honkin machete.. Where else around here can you buy a big honkin machete??
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Harbor Frieght


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Walmart

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Usually it takes them about three days to get the item to my house when I order online. So, I cant see it taking any longer to ship to store. To me, it would be worth just having the item shipped to my front door. Long way to Gemni from Lancaster area.


 It used to take 2 to 3 days to get things to my house also, but recently they started doing some other kind of shipping where they FEDEX it to my post office and then it takes an additional 2 days to get it.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The ship to shore is great. It takes 3-5 days, about the same as to your house, but it doesn't cost a dime. I will ship multiple orders to the store, then pick them up all at once. Not having to pay shipping means I can order $6 worth of goods at a time and not pay $10 too ship it. I read the catalog every day, if I want one lure at a time it's no big deal. You can open the box at the counter to make sure you like it or try it on. If you don't like it you can return it right there. Cabelas has been good to me so far. Some employees are grumpy, some are very helpful. If one sucks, then move on to someone else. Sure, we all wish it was one of there larger locations, but it's not. So deal with it or don't shop there.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Love having the store up there. It's 5 mins from my house. I was lucky enough to be the first one through the doors for the friends and family day the Monday before they opened. Got my hands on some bulk .22 ammo.! But I can do some damage there , not a department I don't partake in, I do it all. 
Good buddy works in the marine powersports/ fishin section.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> "walking out with some things I actually needed.. Including a big honkin machete.. Where else around here can you buy a big honkin machete??
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Harbor Frieght


Not like this one. And the cheap one at HF wasn't a whole lot less. I'm 5 min from HF and 7 min from Cabelas. Location location location!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

That laserlyte bore sighter that cabelas didn't have monday,bass pro toledo had 40+ of them hanging on a rack. Too late because I already ordered one from Academy.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

My 2cents

I've been to both the Cabelas in West Virginia (wow big) and the new Polaris location (wow crowded with people) multiple times. The Polaris location is fine. To me, it has the right mix of product and it does seem small but I think the crowds factor heavily into that thought. An extra 10,000 square feet might be nice though when its crazy busy.

My experience at the gun counter was great. In fact, the salesperson was very knowledgeable and took the time to compare/contrast what I was looking for with two other models without me even asking.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Have some relatives in Westbend Wisconson and last year we were up there and there was a very nice Cabelas near there . I was amazed at all the trophy animals they had in different rooms. There were several aquariums also, the selection on fishing gear was out of this world. Will be going back up in August.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Went up there the first time yesterday and enjoyed the experience. Their selection of reels was pretty nice , but i feel ganders inhouse rods are a lot better and a better price. They do have some brands that are cool to see on the shelfs like the live target lures and a nice selection of jig heads for just about every application. Their line selection is the same if not smaller than ours with flouro still making out at 20 lbs.

I was sad to see the fish tank. I walked around the corner thinking there had to be another section, but was sad to see it really was just that one side. A lot of rainbows with 1 lm 1 northern and a few hybrids from what i could see. Most the trout appeared as they were on the verge of floating upside down.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

i've heard that bass pro shops are excellent, but i have never been to one. i've seen the selection of rods and reels go way down at our local gander mt. and some of the others i have visited. their selection of north face clothing and other non-fishing apparel seems to have doubled though. i go there very little these days because i can't find what i need, usually. i have been to the cabela's in w.v., and while it was a beautiful store, it was so crowded that it smelled like butts and armpits. i hate crowds.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I stopped off at FFF on the way up to Akron for a funeral this afternoon. Their selection is pretty awesome. And my brother and I were the only ones in the fishing section. Just before we walked into the store a guy approached me and asked me to buy ammo for him. Kind of like a kid standing outside a liquor store asking an adult to buy him beer. I said no.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Deazl666 said:


> I stopped off at FFF on the way up to Akron for a funeral this afternoon. Their selection is pretty awesome. And my brother and I were the only ones in the fishing section. Just before we walked into the store a guy approached me and asked me to buy ammo for him. Kind of like a kid standing outside a liquor store asking an adult to buy him beer. I said no.


Most places have a limit on how much you can buy due to low supply. I bought some for a buddy of mine the other day for that very reason...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

DaleM said:


> I don't need a job to take my mind off fishing. I worked almost 40 years to ENJOY my retirement, which includes lots of fishing.


Thank you for your service DaleM. We used to live in Hilliard a few years? back when it was Hilliards. Enjoy your retirement and fish in peace. It's weird how a stupid statement can set us off sometimes but there are a lot of people in your corner (including us)!

Be safe and good luck fishing this year.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

DaleM said:


> I don't need a job to take my mind off fishing. I worked almost 40 years to ENJOY my retirement, which includes lots of fishing.


Just seems sum ppl are a little tense over sumthin silly was my point...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Had my 5th trip up to the store last night. Fyi if you are looking for a new prop you will have to go somewhere else they did not have a single ONE in stock. Gander mountain east had tons of them before they closed the fishing and hilliard didn't have them either. Off to a marina I go. But hey they can order one for me...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am happy the store is here for sure, just not as happy as if it would have been a duplicate of the Dundee store. 

The Dundee store is better suited to the type of fishing that I do. They have a lot of great lakes tackle for walleye and salmon that you just can't find unless you are close to the great lakes. The Wheeling store is not that great for me other than hunting stuff.

I know the stores have to stock what will sell in the general location they are located, so I don't expect a lot of salmon trolling stuff here in Columbus

I would like to see more of the marine items in the stores.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Those laser boresyters that cabelas didn't have any of, bass pro toledo had tons of them. I'm looking for a bigger gun safe and cabelas only had a handful. Next trip to cabelas will feature a stop at Vances to check out their gun safes.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

The one thing I have not seen commented on is that now that there is a store in Ohio ( a very under stocked one at that ) is that we have to pay taxes on all cabelas orders we have shipped to us !!!!!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

So, I attempted an order to be shipped to the store. Half the stuff I wanted was back ordered. What's the freakin point? It's April for crying out loud. You as a company should NOT be out of spinnerbaits and rod holders at this time!!!!!


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Stopped in today after lunch to pick up a few lures. Still a decent number of cars in the parking lot. 2 out of the 3 checkout lines that were open had 1 or 2 customers. I was in and out in under 10 minutes.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

FishIgo said:


> The one thing I have not seen commented on is that now that there is a store in Ohio ( a very under stocked one at that ) is that we have to pay taxes on all cabelas orders we have shipped to us !!!!!!!


By law, you have to declare state sales tax on all untaxed online purchases every year on your state income tax. I very dissappointed that you did not know that, and I expect you to file immediately. 

Ebay is pretty interesting. It's not just some place where people sell their junk anymore. A lot of stuff on there is fairly close to market price when you factor shipping, but you would be surprised at some of the bargains on new products, especially reels. And, as far as shipping goes, with gas at $3.79 a gallon, you have to factor in your drive to the cost of what you buy directly at a store: that is going to be $5.00 a more for a lot of you driving to your favorite fishing store.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a very good friend who has a son on the Columbus police department, he told his dad the other night to stay away from Cabelas for now , because of breakins in cars in the parking lots all around that area. He said they get called out to that close area at least 7-8 times a day. Would not elaborate but said the thieves had a way of by passing the alarm systems on vehicles. CRAZY !!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Long story short...

Received a new Lowrance Mark 4 sonar/gps combo for Christmas. Got the boat uncovered a couple weeks ago and installed it. Played with it a couple times to familiarize myself with it and it worked fine. Put the boat in the water last Friday to fish and the unit worked for about an hour and shut down. It would not reboot. Tried another Lowrance unit from my brother's boat and it worked fine.

Contacted Cabelas customer service, explained the problem and that I wanted to exchange the unit minus the transducer and wiring at the Columbus store. No problem I was told. So since my wife works in Columbus I send her there yesterday to exchange the unit, proof of purchase in hand. They gave her the run around!!! Finally agreed to exchange it and then proceeded to charge sales tax (we had bought it online). As my wife had some time to kill, she decided to do some shopping in other departments. She was astounded at how apathetic and almost rude some of the sales people were. She was in at least three different departments and nobody wanted to give her the time of day. The good part is they did exchange my sonar/gps unit. The bad is the disappointment in the sales staff. My wife loves shopping at Cabelas, we usually drive to Dundee, and she said she won't be returning to the Columbus store anytime soon.

Thanks for letting me vent...


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

I took my 8 Mo. old son there to let him look around two sundays ago. Worst Idea Ever! The isles are cramped and hard to fit a stroller let alone cart down. Its extremely crowded which I'm still suprised at the amount of people who are going there. The other customers were rude, I dont think I heard a single excuse me through the whole store, which I suspect adds to the attitudes of the employees. Prices were obviously overpriced compared to online. If I want a lure or something quick sure its nice but anything else I'll be shopping bass pro.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

They put some storms and rapalas on sale in a bin. 2.99 storms 4.99 rapalas. Bout time! They've added some stuff and finally got it mostly restocked from the opening. They have a whole rack of the scatter rapsI'm finding the bargain cave deals not to be much of a bargain.. Anyone gotten any good deals outta there?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

FishIgo said:


> The one thing I have not seen commented on is that now that there is a store in Ohio ( a very under stocked one at that ) is that we have to pay taxes on all cabelas orders we have shipped to us !!!!!!!


Won't matter much longer... legislation is in the works to get that sales tax on internet sales.


----------

